# OEM VW Wheel Weights ?



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

If you know, the name of any Volkswagen/Audi (VAG), 
Original Equipment Manufacture, (OEM), alloy wheel, 
(any vintage) and it's weight, please post it here.
Thanks!


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW Wheel Weights ? ([email protected])*

vw/audi has been using the following for years, couldn't tell you weights though,
bbs (thats a given)
ronal
speedline


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW Wheel Weights ? (AudiVwMeister)*


----------

